# brightest and smallest flashlight $200 or less



## photon1c (Jul 6, 2010)

I assume it would have to be HID but I'm not ruling out incan or LED. I'd put more emphasis on throw than flood.

So what is there that's in the $200 range?

I was looking at "The Torch" by WickedLasers which looks like a great light, but at $300 it is a little out of my price range. I could probably swing $200 though.


----------



## SmurfTacular (Jul 7, 2010)

photon1c said:


> I was looking at "The Torch" by WickedLasers which looks like a great light,



Yeah, a five minute effective runtime is great also. 



> Lamp Output:	4100 Lumens with an Adjustable High Efficiency Reflector
> Dimensions:	57mm x 230mm
> *Power Supply:	12x2/3A 1500mAh Cells 14.4V*
> *Battery Lifetime:	5 Minutes*
> ...



Gee I wonder why it only gets 5 minutes . Maybe its the Nimh batteries... :thumbsdow

Wicked Lasers should stick to making just lasers. And they're lasers are good at best.



If your looking for something small, than the Torch shouldn't fall into your likings. At this point I don't know if your looking for an 18650 torch or a C or D cell torch, more details would help on what types of batteries you want to use, the size of the light, the modes, the emitter etc. For $200 you can get alot of quality lights, you just gotta be more specific. It seems that you want an incandescent light. If you don't mind doing a Maglite mod, try out some of the pelican Maglite mods. Or if you woulnd't mind using LED's I suggest a P7 3D Maglite; they're about the same size as the torch, and the runtime is actually practical.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 7, 2010)

This light isn't small but it's a solid performer. 
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=193051

They also make a 24W version that's much smaller but not as bright either.


----------



## SmurfTacular (Jul 7, 2010)

Patriot said:


> This light isn't small but it's a solid performer.
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=193051
> 
> They also make a 24W version that's much smaller but not as bright either.



I've seen that flashlight all over the internet, eBay, amazon, even craigslist. I assumed it was junk because I couldn't find reviews on it. Is "tactical HID" the manufacturer? Or is it a no-name Chinese manufacturer?


----------



## photon1c (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks good but still a little pricey at $230+
I didn't realize the Torch had such short runtime. Though I am looking for more of a 'show-off' light than a necessarily practical light... :thumbsup:


----------



## MorePower (Jul 7, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> Gee I wonder why it only gets 5 minutes . Maybe its the Nimh batteries... :thumbsdow



What would you suggest instead of NiMH in this case? 1500mAh cells which last 5 minutes means the light draws, on average, 18 amps.

I can't think of any other cell chemistry that would fit in the same size light, give the 14.4V nominal of the existing cells, and safely handle an 18 amp load...


----------



## dudemar (Jul 7, 2010)

"The Torch" by Wicked Lasers is more for showing off. If you want a practical HID for under $200 buy the Titanium N30:

http://www.batteryjunction.com/n30-3161.html


.


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 7, 2010)

I just got my Quard 123 Mini. It's amazing!
189 lumens for $39 shipped.
It's awesome!


----------



## photon1c (Jul 8, 2010)

Hmm.. almost 3x brighter than a G2 with P60. Not a show-off light, but at $39 I might pick one up


----------



## Patriot (Jul 9, 2010)

photon1c said:


> Looks good but still a little pricey at $230+
> I didn't realize the Torch had such short runtime. Though I am looking for more of a 'show-off' light than a necessarily practical light... :thumbsup:




If it doesn't have to be practical, you have many hotwire incan choices. I wouldn't purchase the torch though because it's overpriced for what you're getting. 

If you're going to build or buy one, go for the 64623 mod that works at 15.6V instead of 14.4V. 

By the way, the 5 minute spec. on the torch is understated. It will provide more that 5 minutes run-time, closer to 10 x 1 minutes bursts but the output is reduced and the voltage drops. 

You've got a lot of reading to do....
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/177171


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 10, 2010)

Patriot said:


> This light isn't small but it's a solid performer.
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=193051
> 
> They also make a 24W version that's much smaller but not as bright either.


 
I can attests to the quality of the Oracle 35 watt, I always think about it as the practical version of “The Torch”. Similar output, a bit more throw, much, much more run time “over an hour:thumbsup:” minimum self discharge. Mine is well over a year old and has never had a single hiccup. However I have heard of some quality problems in some of their later runs. I have no idea how they are performing these days:shrug:.


----------



## photon1c (Jul 12, 2010)

Is it a 2 mode or one mode? Seems like they only sell a 1-mode and it's $229 (I think that's plus shipping)


----------

